# Ar bolt carrier group question



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I know it Seems like all I do is ask questions, But I got another one
Look at this bolt carrier group. It has as much surface on the bottom as the top.
I thought that the bottom was only about half of what the top is on a semi auto AR.


----------



## Foxfire (Nov 9, 2012)

They are cut a little different. 
That is a full auto bolt carrier.
Legal to run as long as that's the only FA part your using. 
They are heavier and may make the rifle run a little better. 
Or so most of use believe.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

You may find this helpful:


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I was cleaning my AR and a buddy stopped by and he looked at the bolt carrier and said
"That don't look right" This is the carrier out of my Colt AR and it's only about a year old. 
I wonder why they used that carrier?

So by the video my AR doesn't have the auto sear block?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I was cleaning my AR and a buddy stopped by and he looked at the bolt carrier and said
> "That don't look right" This is the carrier out of my Colt AR and it's only about a year old.
> I wonder why they used that carrier?
> 
> So by the video my AR doesn't have the auto sear block?


That was my understanding.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Video covers a lot of it. Keep in mind the M16-AR15 has been in production a long time so you are bound to see some differences . Aftermarket suppliers pushed lighter bolts as some magic bullet for the AR . It turned out to be a bad idea, the lighter bolts were the cause of many issues with them. However you still see the idea come around now and then.
You will also see some bolts reshaped in the rear now. Over time changes and improvements resulted in other issue such as carrier tilt. Some modification to the BCG were made to avoid the issue real or not. We could get into the fact and myth of carrier tilt for a month.
Look carefully at the lower BCG on the rear you will notice a slight bevel on the end and about an inch from the end. The top BCG is a current Colt manufacture the lower is an Adams Arms. As you can see both have the same amount of metal. Both weight 11.6 to 11.7 OZ depending on the scale you use. The appearance of a different size is just the way photo was taken . Both of these Bolts have many rounds fire with them. What you have is pretty much a common manufactured Colt BCG.


----------

